# Intinst @ almost 17K posts



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

and will probably hit that by the time I wake up tomorrow morning at the rate he posts. SO gonna get this in a little early tonight..
*CONGRATULATIONS*


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Makes me feel a lot less concerned about the time I've wasted spent here for a mere 3000 posts.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

At thirty seconds per post (probably not long enough), that makes 8500 minutes, or about 142 hours of composing posts!  Now if only he was being paid by the hour....


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

BTackitt said:


> and will probably hit that by the time I wake up tomorrow morning at the rate he posts. SO gonna get this in a little early tonight..


Thank you, I won't make it tonight, it's getting late. But there is always tomorrow!


NogDog said:


> Makes me feel a lot less concerned about the time I've wasted spent here for a mere 3000 posts.


Hey, watch the sarcasm, newbie! 


The Hooded Claw said:


> At thirty seconds per post (probably not long enough), that makes 8500 minutes, or about 142 hours of composing posts! Now if only he was being paid by the hour....


Wait a minute, I'm not getting paid by the hour?


----------



## Margaret (Jan 1, 2010)

Two more and you've got it!  Congratulations!


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

He will be going back to work Someday. Soon I hope! In the meantime, I'm going to try to get a little work out of him doing some organizing around the house and maybe keep him away from the computer a tad longer each day. Otherwise, he might suffer withdrawal symptoms when he goes back.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

17,000 17,000


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Amazing what can happen with some pictures, jokes and new member greetings.


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

Whoo! Congratulations!!! I feel like there should be cake. Someone bring Intinst some cake!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Woohoo, Intinst! Congratulations!!! and Happy Birthday too!

Party! Limbo party!!!





Well, maybe not....  I'll keep looking for a theme...

Betsy


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Congratulations, buddy.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Congratulations. It wouldn't be the same around here without you. 
deb


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

intinst said:


> Amazing what can happen with some pictures, jokes and new member greetings.


"SOME" pictures? I think at least 10,000 of the posts are infinity thread pictures.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Thare are jokes there as well, just not as many.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Amazing.  Congratulations and thanks, Intinst.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Congratulations!!  Did you intentionally time it for your birthday, or was that coincidence?


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Birthday?  Did I miss something?


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Something tells me intinst is just getting started.   Congratulations on 17,000 - - amazing!!


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> Congratulations!! Did you intentionally time it for your birthday, or was that coincidence?


About a week ago, I saw it could happen, so even though I had a few more things to post last night, I decided to let them wait until today. Twice the congratulations that way.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

scarlet said:


> Birthday? Did I miss something?


And I thought my B'day post in the almost official thread today was something all would see, tisk tisk.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

intinst said:


> And I thought my B'day post in the almost official thread today was something all would see, tisk tisk.


Problem is, I don't look at the birthday thread on a daily basis. I'll send you a cheerleader when I get home.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

What an accomplishment - both posts & age (  )


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

CegAbq said:


> What an accomplishment - both posts & age (  )


Those are nothing, tomorrow I will have been married to Loonlover for 39 years, That is an accomplishment!


----------



## caracara (May 23, 2010)

Thanks for all the entertaining post! You have literally kept me entertained for hours!


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

intinst said:


> Those are nothing, tomorrow I will have been married to Loonlover for 39 years, That is an accomplishment!


A better accomplishment is that I have been married to Intinst for those same 39 years.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

loonlover said:


> A better accomplishment is that I have been married to Intinst for those same 39 years.


That's what I was thinking....


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

loonlover said:


> A better accomplishment is that I have been married to Intinst for those same 39 years.


A truly miraculous accomplishment! And one I am grateful for every day.


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

intinst said:


> A truly miraculous accomplishment! And one I am grateful for every day.


Now he is trying to score points. But I wouldn't want my life to have been any different. We make a good pair most of the time.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

loonlover said:


> Now he is trying to score points.


Nope, just being honest.


loonlover said:


> But I wouldn't want my life to have been any different. We make a good pair most of the time.


Amen


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)




----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Congratulations Intinst! & in case you did not see it elsewhere...










We Love YOU! My DD says Congrats on your # & your Anniversary & Happy Birthday!


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Thank you Scarlet and Meredith! (and DD  )


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Congratulations on 17000+ posts. A good goal to reach on your birthday. Congratulations to you and Loonlover on your anniversary! All the best to both of you.


----------



## vwkitten (Apr 10, 2009)

Loon, you are a sincerely lucky woman.

Happy Birthday (of course I'm late... sorry)
Happy Anniversary!!!

Thanks for being a great reader as well as a great poster!!!

You are the Kindleboard "Poster"child!!!
Trish


----------



## caracara (May 23, 2010)

Happy Anniversary Instinst, and Lonnlover!!  hope you have another happy 39!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

loonlover said:


> A better accomplishment is that I have been married to Intinst for those same 39 years.


See. . . .I was going to say that when I saw his post. . . . . ..


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Wowsa!
Happy belated birthday!
Now...do those typing fingers have callouses on them?


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Thumper said:


> Wowsa!
> Happy belated birthday!
> Now...do those typing fingers have callouses on them?


Thanks, but the question is how do you authors do it. My little blurbs are very short and far apart. My hat is off to those of you who can entertain the rest of us with your thoughts and words.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

intinst said:


> Thanks, but the question is how do you authors do it.


We drink.
A lot.


----------



## vwkitten (Apr 10, 2009)

Thumper said:


> We drink.
> A lot.


I'll drink to that... a toast to Intinst and Loonlover.


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

loonlover said:


> A better accomplishment is that I have been married to Intinst for those same 39 years.


You both deserve some cake, Congratulations and Happy Birthday and Anniversary!!!


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

Congratulations!


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Congratulations, Intinst, on the posts, your birthday, and your anniversary!  Congrats to you, too, Loonlover, on your anniversary. Hope it was a great one, and I wish you many more.


----------

